# Date d'achat - garantie?



## cnob (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour
J'ai acheté avant-hier un macbook pro 13 retina dans une surface commerciale. Lorsque je vais sur le site d'Apple, section Support, pour vérifier mes dates de garantie, il est indiqué que je n'ai pas encore validé la date d'achat et que je suis invité à le faire...
Mais je me disais: qu'est-ce qui m'empêche de valider la date d'achat dans 6 mois?


----------



## Madalvée (23 Novembre 2013)

cnob a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai acheté avant-hier un macbook pro 13 retina dans une surface commerciale. Lorsque je vais sur le site d'Apple, section Support, pour vérifier mes dates de garantie, il est indiqué que je n'ai pas encore validé la date d'achat et que je suis invité à le faire...
> Mais je me disais: qu'est-ce qui m'empêche de valider la date d'achat dans 6 mois?



Ils prennent en considération la date de farication, c'est pour ça que parfois tu es obligé de déclarer ton ordi qui a dormi un mois chez Darty avec un mois qu'ils te sucrent. Si tu entre une date qui ne correspond pas à leurs données, ils la refusent.


----------



## cnob (23 Novembre 2013)

Alors ça, ça me parait vraiment curieux. Prendre en considération la date de fabrication pénaliserait beaucoup trop l'acheteur. C'est la première fois que j'entends une chose pareille. Qu'il y ait un retour des vendeurs associant un ticket de caisse et un num de série, le tout transmis à Apple, ça je peux comprendre que ça ait force de loi, mais une date de fabrication n'indique en rien le moment où l'appareil sera vendu. Imaginons un petit revendeur qui garde le modèle 2 ou 3 mois, ça serait insensé : désolé monsieur, mais il ne vous reste plus que 9 mois de garantie... ^^:sick:
Non, franchement, si ça c'est vrai, c'est absolument dingue. Je ne peux pas le croire.


----------



## edd72 (23 Novembre 2013)

Non ce n'est pas la date de fabrication.

La date renseignée "par défaut" quand acheté chez un revendeur (Fnac, Darty, Boulanger...) est la date à laquelle la machine est arrivée chez le revendeur.

Enfin bon, dans tous les cas (date renseignée mauvaise ou non renseignée chez Apple) c'est la facture qui fait foi.
D'ailleurs quand Apple indique de valider la date d'achat c'est bien avec la facture à l'appui (logique, cnob! non?), ce qui permet de mettre à jour les infos chez eux (ce qui facilitera les choses de l'avoir fait avant en cas de prise en charge).


----------



## cnob (23 Novembre 2013)

En fait, je ne sais pas... Parce que lorsque je fais la procédure de validation, ils me demandent d'introduire manuellement ma date d'achat, pas de scanner ma facture... 
Donc, comment pourraient-ils vérifier? D'autant que, j'ai déjà fait appel à l'assistance apple pour du matériel antérieur (d'occasion) et qu'on ne m'a jamais demandé la facture pour intervenir sur le matériel...
Donc, avant de cliquer sur ok pour valider, je me posais la question "et si je validais plus tard....?" 
(ceci dit, je n'ai pas encore été à l'étape suivante, qui consiste peut-être à entrer un numéro de ticket de caisse ou que sais-je... Mais je voulais être certain avant de faire une "bêtise"... ça serait con de ne pas gagner qq mois de garantie non? )


----------



## edd72 (23 Novembre 2013)

N'importe quoi... Tu y crois vraiment?

Concernant, ton matériel "antérieur", c'est que ta demande de prise en charge sous garantie était cohérente avec la date de revente (directe à ton vendeur particulier ou indirect au revendeur pro chez qui ton vendeur particulier a été).

T'inquiètes qu'un justif te sera demandé.

Attend 6 mois, enregistre ta machine et tiens-nous au courant...


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2013)

cnob a dit:


> ...Donc, comment pourraient-ils vérifier? D'autant que, j'ai déjà fait appel à l'assistance apple pour du matériel antérieur (d'occasion) et qu'on ne m'a jamais demandé la facture pour intervenir sur le matériel...



Il ne faut pas te faire d'illusion, dès l'instant ou un matériel sort du stock d'une grande surface, il est déclaré vendu dans les serveurs d'Apple. Et c'est cette date qui sera prise en compte, soit la date de ton achat sur ta facture. Tu peux attendre tant que tu veux, ça ne changera rien.


----------



## cnob (23 Novembre 2013)

Le fait que je me pose une question "cocasse" ne t'autorise pas à prendre ce ton méprisant. 
Si je pose la question, c'est justement pour pouvoir obtenir des informations plus précises avant d'opter pour une option plutôt qu'une autre (le faire maintenant ou attendre). J'essaie de comprendre la logique de recoupement d'informations qu'Apple peut mettre en place concernant cette garantie car, comme je l'ai dit, par le passé, on ne m'a rien demandé en garantie à part le numéro de série et à présent (sauf à l'étape suivante, je n'en sais encore rien), on ne me demande pas de ticket de caisse non plus. Il ne me parait donc pas stupide et complètement ridicule de m'interroger sur cela.
"T'inquiètes qu'un justificatif te sera demandé."... Ben si, justement, je m'en inquiète... A quelle étape sera-t-il demandé? Maintenant que j'y pense, j'ai eu pareil avec un ipad (neuf) il y a des mois et on ne m'a jamais demandé de preuve d'achat non plus à l'enregistrement. 
Donc, "n'importe quoi... tu y crois vraiment?" --> je ne CROIS rien, je vois juste que pour l'instant rien ne m'indique la procédure d'apple qui me permet de trancher sur la question qui me préoccupe.
Mais toi qui prend ce ton condescendant, tu vas nous la donner hein cette information précise, plutôt que de supposer des choses et de te prendre pour le roi du monde...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h53 ----------




Locke a dit:


> Il ne faut pas te faire d'illusion, dès l'instant ou un matériel sort du stock d'une grande surface, il est déclaré vendu dans les serveurs d'Apple. Et c'est cette date qui sera prise en compte, soit la date de ton achat sur ta facture. Tu peux attendre tant que tu veux, ça ne changera rien.



Voilà, ça ça me parait plausible par contre. C'est ce que je disais plus haut. Peut-être que le stock vendu est déclaré. Dans ce cas, il est curieux que l'enregistrement sur le site me demande d'introduire la date d'achat, l'acheteur ne devrait même pas avoir le choix...


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2013)

cnob a dit:


> Le fait que je me pose une question "cocasse" ne t'autorise pas à prendre ce ton méprisant.
> Si je pose la question, c'est justement pour pouvoir obtenir des informations plus précises avant d'opter pour une option plutôt qu'une autre (le faire maintenant ou attendre). J'essaie de comprendre la logique de recoupement d'informations qu'Apple peut mettre en place concernant cette garantie car, comme je l'ai dit, par le passé, on ne m'a rien demandé en garantie à part le numéro de série et à présent (sauf à l'étape suivante, je n'en sais encore rien), on ne me demande pas de ticket de caisse non plus. Il ne me parait donc pas stupide et complètement ridicule de m'interroger sur cela.
> "T'inquiètes qu'un justificatif te sera demandé."... Ben si, justement, je m'en inquiète... A quelle étape sera-t-il demandé? Maintenant que j'y pense, j'ai eu pareil avec un ipad (neuf) il y a des mois et on ne m'a jamais demandé de preuve d'achat non plus à l'enregistrement.
> Donc, "n'importe quoi... tu y crois vraiment?" --> je ne CROIS rien, je vois juste que pour l'instant rien ne m'indique la procédure d'apple qui me permet de trancher sur la question qui me préoccupe.
> Mais toi qui prend ce ton condescendant, tu vas nous la donner hein cette information précise, plutôt que de supposer des choses et de te prendre pour le roi du monde...


A qui tu t'adresses ?

Quel ton méprisant ? Tu sais lire correctement ? :mouais:

Avec tes identifiants, ici tu peux tout connaitre de tout ce que as acheté officiellement chez Apple... https://idmsa.apple.com/IDMSWebAuth...portprofile.apple.com/homePage&language=FR-FR

En cliquant sur un des produits, tu sauras tout, mais tout _(y compris le n° de série associé)_. Ca te va comme information ? 

Et avec ton n° de série... https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do


----------



## cnob (24 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> A qui tu t'adresses ?
> Quel ton méprisant ? Tu sais lire correctement ? :mouais:
> [/url]



Je parlais de Edd72 évidemment. 
Tu as posté ton message en même temps que le mien et j'ai donc répondu au tiens juste en dessous, d'où la confusion... Je te remercie pour tes indications.


----------



## Difock788 (24 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma part, je pense que si tu veux réellement savoir, attends 6 mois et enregistre ta machine. On verra bien ce que ça donne et t'auras ta réponse. Je vois mal comment on pourrait te donner une réponse que personne n'a.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Novembre 2013)

Difock788 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je pense que si tu veux réellement savoir, attends 6 mois et enregistre ta machine. On verra bien ce que ça donne et t'auras ta réponse. Je vois mal comment on pourrait te donner une réponse que personne n'a.


On pet penser qu'en cas de problème pour lequel la garantie doit jouer (panne par exemple), la facture originale sera demandée lors du dépôt de la machine. Et donc que les infos entrées dans la base d'Apple n'ont que peu de valeur / d'intérêt.


----------



## edd72 (24 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> On pet penser qu'en cas de problème pour lequel la garantie doit jouer (panne par exemple), la facture originale sera demandée lors du dépôt de la machine. Et donc que les infos entrées dans la base d'Apple n'ont que peu de valeur / d'intérêt.



Exactement.

Soit le dossier est complet chez Apple avant la prise en charge, soit il ne l'est pas et il faudrait le compléter.

Par complet, j'entend date de début de validité connue qu'elle soit au désavantage de l'acheteur final (date de revente au revendeur) ou qu'il l'ait actualisée (facture). 

Ca m'a toujours fait marrer les mecs qui se croient plus malins que tout le monde. Hé, *cnob*, Apple c'est pas ton bar du coin, cette machine a été tracée de bout en bout, et ce, depuis que sa première pièce a été fabriquée. 
Et le justificatif en cas de litige sur la date de début de garantie est bien LA FACTURE.

Maintenant, tu peux l'enregistrer dans 6 mois ou jamais (plein de gens ne vont pas sur le site pour enregistrer leur machine), ça ne changera pas grand chose, ça rajoutera juste une étape de vérif au moment de la prise en charge.


----------



## Difock788 (24 Novembre 2013)

Vous êtes bien trop gentil, je l'aurai laissé se débrouiller comme un grand...


----------



## cnob (25 Novembre 2013)

Difock788 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je pense que si tu veux réellement savoir, attends 6 mois et enregistre ta machine. On verra bien ce que ça donne et t'auras ta réponse. Je vois mal comment on pourrait te donner une réponse que personne n'a.





Difock788 a dit:


> Vous êtes bien trop gentil, je l'aurai laissé se débrouiller comme un grand...



C'est grâce à des gens comme toi qu'il y a des tensions inutiles dans ce monde.
Donc, puisque tu es si désagréable, je vais essayer de te montrer comment tu aurais pu ne pas l'être: Tu as le droit de penser que quelqu'un qui se pose une question ne mérite pas tes éclaircissements, mais il convient dans ce cas de se taire, tout simplement. Pourquoi cherches-tu à convertir un public de laisser celui-ci dans l'ignorance, si quelqu'un peut lui apporter de l'aide? De la méchanceté gratuite peut-être?... non, sans déconner, c'est si rare de nos jours... 

De plus, ta position est celle de la plupart des gens cons qui resteront médiocre toute leur vie: à partir du moment où ils pensent qu'une information est difficile à obtenir ou sans légitimité à leur yeux, ils en concluent que cette quête est inutile et au mieux, tente l'expérience du feu: "bah si tu veux savoir si une flamme brûle, mets ta main dedans :casse:". Cette phrase trahit d'ailleurs cette grande bêtise : "Je vois mal comment on pourrait te donner une réponse que personne n'a". Evidemment, le crétin de base croit toujours que parce que *lui* n'a pas quelque chose, le monde entier en est dépourvu. (Je pourrai citer les études psychologique qui expliquent ce processus, mais ce n'est pas le lieu ici). 

A présent, après "enquête", moi, j'ai l'information, donc si ça intéresse des gens qui passent par ici, voici ce que l'on peut SAVOIR et non pas SUPPOSER sur cette question: 
- La procédure de validation d'achat des articles APPLE, curieusement !, n'est pas la même pour les différents produits, ni les différents cas de figure! et c'est cela qui introduit la confusion. 
- Un Ipad par exemple n'a pas toujours forcément besoin d'être enregistré avec facture. Ainsi, la première activation de l'appareil sur le site lors de l'installation, renseigne immédiatement la date de mise en fonction et donc de début de garantie. 
- Il n'en va pas de même pour les macbook: si l'on va au bout de la procédure (chose que je ne voulais pas encore réaliser par "prudence", mais qui est à présent faite), il est demandé d'apporter un justificatif d'achat sur facture de plusieurs façon: envoi postal, scan du ticket de caisse, etc. Le service client mettra alors 48h à analyser l'information et la valider. 
- Dans d'autres cas (selon témoignages, donc que je n'ai pu vérifier personnellement), c'est le revendeur qui informe Apple de la date d'achat à peine êtes-vous sorti du magasin. 
- Voici donc le topo de la situation, qui est assez cocasse, mais soyons honnête: étant donné que nous sommes sur un forum Mac et que donc, par définition 99% du public présent possède un produit Apple, on peut s'étonner que chacun n'aie pas à l'évidence repéré ce qui pouvait engendrer le début de sa date de garantie. Ce ne sont simplement pas les bonnes personnes qui sont passées par ce sujet et c'est un hasard total contre lequel on ne peut rien... 
- Il y a sans doute encore d'autres cas de figure, mais voici ce que j'ai pu recueuillir pour l'instant.


----------



## Difock788 (25 Novembre 2013)

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire... T'essayes de frauder la garantie en déclarant une date fausse pour un gain personnel (et minable soit dit en passant), tu joues les vierges effarouchés en parlant de questions "cocasses" lorsqu'on vient te dire que de toute façon c'est ta facture qui fait foi et non la date que tu peux donner et tu viens me traiter de con, de médiocre et de crétin.

Tu peux bien penser ce que tu veux de moi, je n'ai pas honte de dire que les personnes assistés et fraudeuses comme toi, je préfère les laisser s'empêtrer dans leurs conneries que de m'en méler. Désolé si par ma faute (à moi et à moi seul bien entendu), l'espèce humaine est en danger (mais bon, quand on voit que TU représentes l'espèce humaine, pas sur que ça soit si néfaste).

Et pour ta question "cocasses", la réponse était donné en #6, réponse que tu as ignoré car elle n'allait pas dans ton sens. A partir de ce moment, tu ne mérites aucune autre réponse. 

Donc NON tu ne pourras pas frauder ta garantie, OUI ta facture est la preuve de ton achat et de la date de garantie!

Et c'est moi le crétin!!!


----------



## Sly54 (25 Novembre 2013)

cnob a dit:


> A présent, après "enquête", moi, j'ai l'information, donc si ça intéresse des gens qui passent par ici, voici ce que l'on peut SAVOIR et non pas SUPPOSER sur cette question:


Merci pour ce retour


----------



## ergu (25 Novembre 2013)

cnob a dit:


> qu'est-ce qui m'empêche de valider la date d'achat dans 6 mois?



L'honnêteté.

Sinon, tu apportes des informations intéressantes mais l'emballage injurieux n'est pas très utile - quand un inconnu te méprise, je doute que tu gagnes grand chose sur son mépris en le traitant de crétin.

Sur ce, je te souhaite bien de plaisir avec ton mac tout neuf (phrase à prendre au premier degré, sans intention ironique, donc.)


----------



## cnob (25 Novembre 2013)

Difock788 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire... T'essayes de frauder la garantie en déclarant une date fausse pour un gain personnel (et minable soit dit en passant), tu joues les vierges effarouchés en parlant de questions "cocasses" lorsqu'on vient te dire que de toute façon c'est ta facture qui fait foi et non la date que tu peux donner et tu viens me traiter de con, de médiocre et de crétin.



L'homme au potentialités intellectuelles moyennes ayant l'habitude de projeter son propre cas sur celui des autres, le procès d'intention qui s'en suit fait forcément partie de sa parade. 
Bien que j'aie présenter les choses de façon "ludique" en jouant le sujet de la question et que cette formulation ait pu prêter à confusion, il ne s'agissait pas d'un futur fraudeur en phase d'apprentissage, mais juste d'une personne qui sait très bien qu'une entreprise à l'échelle internationale ne peut compter sur l'honnêteté de la population et qui donc, s'interroge tout à fait légitimement sur la procédure prévue en la matière, étant très étonné que parfois la preuve de paiement est exigée et parfois pas (nous savons maintenant que c'est parce qu'elle "transite" sous d'autres formes et par d'autres moyens. Chose que j'ignorais et que je cherchais à apprendre par simple curiosité, car je suis curieux de tout dans la vie, aussi minable cela puisse-t-il te paraitre) Ceci dit, même si l'on pouvait supposer une "fraude" (le mot me faire rire), interrogez-vous pour savoir qui abuse réellement l'un de l'autre entre l'obsolescence programmée par des multinationales et un pauvre citoyen qui essaierait de ne pas de faire pigeonner une fois de plus... 



ergu a dit:


> L'honnêteté.  --> voir ci-dessus
> 
> Sinon, tu apportes des informations intéressantes mais l'emballage injurieux n'est pas très utile - quand un inconnu te méprise, je doute que tu gagnes grand chose sur son mépris en le traitant de crétin.
> 
> Sur ce, je te souhaite bien de plaisir avec ton mac tout neuf (phrase à prendre au premier degré, sans intention ironique, donc.)


 --> bien sages paroles auxquelles je me range la plupart du temps, mais faut dire qu'à force d'accumuler des violences gratuites, parfois on craque, même s'il ne faudrait pas. Tu as tout à fait raison. Soit, je retourne à ma minable existence, désolé pour le dérangement.


----------

